
How the Meaning of Cancer Has Changed - tokenadult
http://www.popsci.com/meaning-of-cancer
======
hackuser
Does anyone know Popular Science well? I'm never sure in what context - with
what grains of salt - to read its articles.

Do you trust its science? Is it just feel-good stories about the advance of
science? Who is its audience? How does it compare to Scientific American or
the NY Times's Science section, for example?

